# JTable - Spalten verschieben deaktivieren?



## Tom299 (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, daß ich es dem Benutzer nicht erlauben möchte, die Spalten einer Tabelle zu verschieben. Leider hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich das verhindern kann.

mit setDragEnabled (false) von JTable klappt es ebensowenig wie mit getTableHeader ().setEnabled (false);

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben oder kann man dies evtl. gar nicht unterbinden?


----------



## wayne (30. Aug 2007)

myJTable.getTableHeader().setReorderingAllowed(false)


----------



## Michael... (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

das mit dem TableHeader ging schon in die richtige Richtung. Da hilft dann manchmal auch das Nachschlagen in der API.

table.getTableHeader().setReorderingAllowed( false );


----------



## Tom299 (30. Aug 2007)

jo danke, habs auch grad gefunden ;-)


----------

